# NW Indiana



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Just getting a thread started for all the NW Indiana plowers out there! Heres to a safe and profitable season.  Im hoping for a plowable event around Turkey day!


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Cln are all booked up for the year


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Same here, just waiting on one last account....they drag there feet every year! :angry:


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

it really is hard to believe the difference between ILL and IND people indy almost always has there **** together all around and ill just lally gag


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

They're dragging azz for us too.... still waiting on contracts.

On another note I can't believe what Im seeing and hearing for prices this year. I've spoke with 3 or 4 guys in the area now and all have *lowered* their prices ... what the hell is wrong with this picture? Appearantly business expenses have dropped substantially in 2010-11.........


----------



## Big Snow Balls (Aug 21, 2008)

I Cant believe the prices i am seeing this year . Raputable companies willing to plow for $65 to $ 75 per hour what happened to the good old days.


----------



## Green99 (Sep 28, 2009)

Maybe sooner that that!!


----------



## Green99 (Sep 28, 2009)

I was responding to the guy that wants to plow by Thanksgiving. _Maybe sooner than that!_


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

I was shocked when I woke up this morning and saw 2 inches of snow on my deck and lawn! It didn't seem to stick much to the pavement but the season is close. As far as pricing....it has gotten really stupid this year. I have seen some rediculously low bids as well.


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

$65 to $75 is good compared to what I'm seeing.......... try $50 an hour. At that rate your bidding just to keep your labor busy. These idiots are trying to make money by volume and considering your at the mercy of mother nature thats a real stupid approach to business. They can have it......


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

timberseal;1107292 said:


> $65 to $75 is good compared to what I'm seeing.......... try $50 an hour. At that rate your bidding just to keep your labor busy. These idiots are trying to make money by volume and considering your at the mercy of mother nature thats a real stupid approach to business. They can have it......


I agree completely. I am getting to the point where if it doesn't get better I will just get out of the snow business altogether. We have to remember too with the hourly rates that there are a few big guys in our area that come in with low rates and then cheat beyond belief on hours. I know it has happened multiple times even to the point where owners and managers followed the company around to check their hours. Needless to say that company is no longer doing those jobs.


----------



## Big Snow Balls (Aug 21, 2008)

I pay my driers $30 per hour and my $ laborers $25 per hour.
add in fuel- repairs insurance at $75 per hour I would be lucky to break even.
I guess I will stay home and play with my big snow balls!!!


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Companies operating by pure volume is a recipe for disaster. Im sure others will disagree, but thats just my opinion. All it takes is a couple of breakdowns during a big storm and next thing you know, all of us who bid competatively will have our phones ringing. 

On a different note...woke up this morning, looked outside and... Too bad the ground is still a bit warm. Looks like the snow caught a lot of people off gaurd. Lots of lots in Portage not plowed as of 9am. I will say its a good start and nice to see green....I mean white once again!!!


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

Just curious...... do most of you guys make better money during snow season than you do the rest of the year? This is assuming your self employed (landscaper, lighting contractor, or whatever).


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

I got called to plow this morning out in Portage (I'm in Griffith). There was 4" plus on the ground. 

It was subwork and I didn't go, but they were definately plowing.


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

timberseal;1107751 said:


> Just curious...... do most of you guys make better money during snow season than you do the rest of the year? This is assuming your self employed (landscaper, lighting contractor, or whatever).


For us, snow is just a filler in the winter months because we get kind of bored just working in the office and shop all winter long. Our main business is our 2,000 acre processing tomato, seed corn, and commercial corn and soybean farm. The snow business has helped my brother and I be able to invest more in our farm and custom services business. However, we will not keep doing it if the prices keep getting beat up. We don't have to do it and will not work for free.


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

got-h2o;1107782 said:


> I got called to plow this morning out in Portage (I'm in Griffith). There was 4" plus on the ground.
> 
> It was subwork and I didn't go, but they were definately plowing.


well let your sub boss know that i am available for work... 708-670-0949
yeah portage is 50 mins/45 miles from me


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Reliable Snow and Ice;1108147 said:


> well let your sub boss know that i am available for work... 708-670-0949
> yeah portage is 50 mins/45 miles from me


I wouldn't set up my worst enemy with him to work. I only got a call from this guy b/c he wasn't ready and he expected me to jump to bail him out, only after getting bent over by him with one too many false promises in the past. I'd love to help you out but it would wind up with you waiting for a call, possibly never receiving one; and if you did not being guaranteed you're money. :realmad:

And oh ya......I used to work in Mokena, on 194th just W of LaGrange


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

got-h2o;1108241 said:


> I wouldn't set up my worst enemy with him to work. I only got a call from this guy b/c he wasn't ready and he expected me to jump to bail him out, only after getting bent over by him with one too many false promises in the past. I'd love to help you out but it would wind up with you waiting for a call, possibly never receiving one; and if you did not being guaranteed you're money. :realmad:
> 
> And oh ya......I used to work in Mokena, on 194th just W of LaGrange


ah ok cool so now i know why u didnt go out then lol yeah screw him then


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Reliable Snow and Ice;1108249 said:


> ah ok cool so now i know why u didnt go out then lol yeah screw him then


I'll keep you in mind if I hear of anything though. Hell, my contracts still aren't signed yet! This is getting nuts.


----------



## jbutch83 (Sep 30, 2002)

We plowed in LaPorte, litte over 2 inches. Whoever is doing Wal Mart dropped the ball as it wasn't touched and looked like crap. Noticed that there is a company from Valpo that got all of the out buildings for our local hospital, but they didn't salt anything. Not sure how that works, as I plowed them a couple of years ago as a sub and salt was a must.


----------



## dodge2500 (Aug 20, 2009)

jbutch83;1108394 said:


> We plowed in LaPorte, litte over 2 inches. Whoever is doing Wal Mart dropped the ball as it wasn't touched and looked like crap. Noticed that there is a company from Valpo that got all of the out buildings for our local hospital, but they didn't salt anything. Not sure how that works, as I plowed them a couple of years ago as a sub and salt was a must.


What company from Valpo and are you talking about all the stuff that CBRE controls? I know they are the mgmt company for all the medical stuff around the hospital..


----------



## jbutch83 (Sep 30, 2002)

dodge2500;1108560 said:


> What company from Valpo and are you talking about all the stuff that CBRE controls? I know they are the mgmt company for all the medical stuff around the hospital..


Ground Specialists from Valpo is doing the outbuildings. These are the doctor offices that are run and owned by the hospital. There are 4 of them in town. There is another local company that is doing the main campus for the hospital. I used to sub for the company that had the contract for the out buildings. I believe that the hospital is using some type of management company for their stuff now, but I'm not positive on that.


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

jbutch83;1108566 said:


> Ground Specialists from Valpo is doing the outbuildings. These are the doctor offices that are run and owned by the hospital. There are 4 of them in town. There is another local company that is doing the main campus for the hospital. I used to sub for the company that had the contract for the out buildings. I believe that the hospital is using some type of management company for their stuff now, but I'm not positive on that.


Sent you a PM.......


----------



## clncut (Jan 8, 2004)

Portage easily had 2-4 inches on the ground when I left for work. Seemed almost everyone dropped the ball. Maybe I should have went in and talked to the managers, but I dont think the City of Portage would appriciate me pulling up in their firetruck asking for snow bids!


----------



## Reliable Snow and Ice (Dec 22, 2009)

clncut;1109074 said:


> Portage easily had 2-4 inches on the ground when I left for work. Seemed almost everyone dropped the ball. Maybe I should have went in and talked to the managers, but I dont think the City of Portage would appriciate me pulling up in their firetruck asking for snow bids!


sure why not


----------

